# [Emelfm2] pas de traduction

## Copticrain

Bonjour,

J'ai installé Emelfm2 avec le UseFlag "nls" mais le logiciel reste désespérément en anglais, pourtant a prioris il existe une traduction française:

http://emelfm2.net/browser/trunk/po

Une idée ? Merci

----------

## xaviermiller

Et le reste de ton système est bien en français ?

----------

## Copticrain

 *Quote:*   

> Et le reste de ton système est bien en français ?

 

Oui pas de problème,

En fait lors de l'installation il n'y a pas de fichier "emelfm2.mo" créé dans "/usr/share/locale/fr/LC_MESSAGES"

----------

## xaviermiller

Et ce fichier est présent dans les sources de la version que tu as installée ? Est-ce bien la dernière version ?

Le lien que tu donnes est la dernière version, qui n'est peut-être pas encore intégrée dans un "package"  :Wink: 

----------

## Copticrain

 *Quote:*   

> Et ce fichier est présent dans les sources de la version que tu as installée ? Est-ce bien la dernière version ? 

 

Oui c'est la version 0.7.2

J'ai telechargé les sources de la version 0.7.2 sur le site de emelfm2, executé un "make i18n" ça a generer un fichier "fr.mo"

une fois celui-ci renomé en "emelfm2.mo" puis déplacé dans "/usr/share/locale/fr/LC_MESSAGES" et la ça marche j'ai emelfm2 en français.

Un problème au niveau de l'ebuild ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Probablement. Va voir sur http://bug.gentoo.org si c'est déjà mentionné. Sinon, ouvre un nouveau "ticket"  :Wink: 

----------

## Copticrain

Merci beaucoup pour toutes tes réponses.

----------

